# Goat stink



## FLChick (May 18, 2011)

Is there a shampoo that can be used or a spray that can be applied to a goat to get rid of their smell?  I thought only bucks had the goat smell, but my doe has the stench too.  This is my first goat, so I am unexperienced here.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by goat smell because the males smell like urine. I would think any pet shampoo should be fine. I haven't washed mine yet but this year we are going to give the bucks baths on a regular basis during the warm season here.


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean by goat smell because the males smell like urine. I would think any pet shampoo should be fine. I haven't washed mine yet but this year we are going to give the bucks baths on a regular basis during the warm season here.


x2


Although some people are just sensitive to some animal smells.  My 1 boy thinks all the goats "smell".  I personally am not fond of the way ducks smell.  Each person is different in that way.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 18, 2011)

I happen to like the way my Nubians smell.  I don't think their poo smells all that bad.  

A lot of the smell problem arises when the weather is rainy and the humidity is high.

I also love the way horses smell.  Put your nose up to a horse's neck, quite earthy and delightful and only a horse smells that way.

What I cannot stand is some woman with wayyyy too much gaudy smelling perfume.  Now that makes me sick.

DonnaBelle


----------



## FLChick (May 18, 2011)

I don't notice the smell of urine or poop.  Just a goaty sort of smell behind her horns.  I guess there is some sort of scent glands.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 18, 2011)

Washing the bucks does make a difference... but they will still stink.  Our does don't smell bad.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 18, 2011)

My girls smell goatie, give them a bath and for a week or two they smell nice, but I enjoy smelling their goatiness, on them though not on me. I have a pair of "goat clothes" that I put on every time I head out there so I'm not spending all day in goatie smelling clothes. My bucks smelled pretty yucky, and it was hard to get the buck smell off my hands without the right soap.

ETA: There is a definite difference between the smell of my bucks and my does. The only times my does have ever smelled bucky is for a short while after they have been with the buck.


----------



## chandasue (May 19, 2011)

Are you wanting to get the smell off the goat, or the goat smell off of yourself?

Dr. Bronners works great for getting the smell off my hands. I tend to change my clothes after going out there since it never fails that at least one of them paws at me or jumps on me with muddy hooves. I have to be quick if I want to escape clean.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 19, 2011)

I say wash them (and yourself) with some hand crafted GAOTS MILK SOAP 

Coffe soap removes odors wonderfully! I even use it on my wooden cutting boards. I use it on my hands after I trim hooves..P
 P.U.


www.rockytoggsoapco.com  

ps...coffee and lemongrass bars are back in stock! 4 new "flavors" coming soon.

I'm sure your goaty will love the citronella soap I made yesterday...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 19, 2011)

Your soap is beautiful RTR!


----------



## terrilhb (May 19, 2011)

Ok how the heck do you give goats a bath. My goats hate water with a passion. Is there a secret to getting them to let you?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 19, 2011)

I tie mine and ignore the screaming.   Actually, most of ours do fine when they don't have a choice about it, but one of my does shrieks the whole time like I'm killing her.  And she's one of our friendliest does!


----------



## terrilhb (May 19, 2011)

Well heck. That is what I am going to do. I was going to post on here how to give them one. Cause they are dirty/


----------



## PJisaMom (May 19, 2011)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> I say wash them (and yourself) with some hand crafted GAOTS MILK SOAP
> 
> Coffe soap removes odors wonderfully! I even use it on my wooden cutting boards. I use it on my hands after I trim hooves..P
> P.U.
> ...


Gorgeous soaps... and the names are making me hungry.  Gee, thanks!!!!


----------



## TwoGoats (May 19, 2011)

Our goats smell fine. )    Most livestock tick/flea/fly powders will do the trick of masking smells.  You get the added benefit of keeping the pests away from them as well...   Good luck with giving your goat a bath. :-o


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 19, 2011)

Thanks 


			
				PJisaMom said:
			
		

> RockyToggRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 19, 2011)

Thanks 


			
				n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Your soap is beautiful RTR!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 19, 2011)

FLChick said:
			
		

> Is there a shampoo that can be used or a spray that can be applied to a goat to get rid of their smell?  I thought only bucks had the goat smell, but my doe has the stench too.  This is my first goat, so I am unexperienced here.


I'll gladly send you a sample bar of the campers soap if you'll "goat test" it for me 

It has citronella, geranium, juniper berry and tea tree essential oils and ground juniper berries.  It'll be ready in 4 weeks.....


or a coffee scrub bar...coffee removes odors.

My goats don't stink (to me anyway) but I plan to use this soap on my horses. and myself...

All of my soap is made with goats milk and no animal fats.
Cindy

ETA..not that I stink....but it should repel ticks as well as skeeters.


----------



## FLChick (May 19, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> Are you wanting to get the smell off the goat, or the goat smell off of yourself?
> 
> Dr. Bronners works great for getting the smell off my hands. I tend to change my clothes after going out there since it never fails that at least one of them paws at me or jumps on me with muddy hooves. I have to be quick if I want to escape clean.


I want to get the goat smell off of her.  I don't have a problem getting off of me.  I bathed her and thought the smell would be gone, but I could still  smell it, so I wondered if there was a special soap made for goats that would get that smell off.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 21, 2011)

Newbie question coming....if my currently non stinky goats won't let a drop of rain fall on their sensitive heads, what sort of luck will I have with bathing the lil' darlings?


*I've had 3 spine surgeries and need another....


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Newbie question coming....if my currently non stinky goats won't let a drop of rain fall on their sensitive heads, what sort of luck will I have with bathing the lil' darlings?
> 
> 
> *I've had 3 spine surgeries and need another....


I would say chances are pretty low and you'd probably be best to have someone else do it for you given your situation.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 21, 2011)

I really don't think that average goats need to be bathed. Keep their bedding area claen an brush them when needed. Unless , of course, you're showing them...


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2011)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> I really don't think that average goats need to be bathed. Keep their bedding area claen an brush them when needed. Unless , of course, you're showing them...


I agree.  I kind of like my goat's smell...yes, even the bucks


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks both of you! One of those things I know will need to be addressed if we show. I will supervise!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 21, 2011)

RTR: Beautiful soap display!


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 21, 2011)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> I really don't think that average goats need to be bathed. Keep their bedding area claen an brush them when needed. Unless , of course, you're showing them...


I am leaning toward this being your real issue too... my goats smell like hay... I've only smelled goat smell on does if their bedding is in need of a change.


----------



## FLChick (May 21, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Newbie question coming....if my currently non stinky goats won't let a drop of rain fall on their sensitive heads, what sort of luck will I have with bathing the lil' darlings?
> 
> 
> *I've had 3 spine surgeries and need another....


That is too funny...good luck with that, lol!!

My goat wasn't thrilled with the bath, she moved around quite a bit, but I kept her tied and it worked out fine.


----------



## FLChick (May 21, 2011)

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> RockyToggRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the issue at all.  My pen is cleaned out on a daily basis and the bedding looks brand new.  Just had a goaty smell on her face by her horns.  

I hadn't really noticed the smell the last couple of days so maybe it was just nerves with being in a new home.  Possibly it is a scent that gets thrown out on certain occasions maybe because their scent glands are right behind their horns.  I don't know, but I don't smell it anymore.


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 21, 2011)

Was she in with a buck? My does always smell like buck after they've been in for breeding... the smell lasts a few days and then they lose the smell.


----------



## FLChick (May 21, 2011)

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> Was she in with a buck? My does always smell like buck after they've been in for breeding... the smell lasts a few days and then they lose the smell.


Her pen was right next to a buck.  She is getting ready to kid in the next couple of weeks, so I doubt the guy I got her from had the buck in her pen, unless it got out by mistake.  

She really isn't smelly anymore, just a normal goat smell in the air, which is quite faint.


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 21, 2011)

Well if the smell was on her head area, maybe they liked rubbing on each other through the fence... lol silly goats.  It will be interesting to see if you notice the smell again sans boys in the 'hood...


----------



## FLChick (May 22, 2011)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> FLChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, both of those soaps sounds really nice.  I'm on board when they are ready


----------



## peachick (May 22, 2011)

wow  I will be ording some soap too..  remind us when the coffee scrub is ready...  sounds like a perfect morning shower to me!

Goat smell.  I agree with the 50% that like the smell.
not offensive to me at all,  although  I will change clothes before going to the grocery  LOL

2 weeks ago Buckley got a bath...  he didnt fight any harder than most dogs doo, and eventually submitted to the fact that he was tied to the fence  and I was going to win.

I used an orange solvant soap on Buckleys legs and "pee'd on areas".  (from the auto parts store)  That killed the smell.  Then  I used baby shampoo on his head and the rest of him.  He still smells fine and he sparkles


----------

